# Hyall Resort Updates on Refurbishing



## dmharris (Oct 3, 2011)

As a Marriott Owner we can login and see reports from the general managers at each resort to learn of the planned or completed resort updates.  I'm looking for recent reports on Hyatt Highlands Inn updates.  Can any of you Hyatt owners provide such info?  Thanks in advance!

Happy to reciprocate when needed.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 21, 2012)

No one responded so bumping this up.


----------



## wilma (Feb 3, 2012)

Highlands Inn Carmel just sent out a newsletter with some updates:

http://econtact.templates.cendyn.co...andsInnNewsletter2012FirstEditionREVISED2.pdf


----------



## dmharris (Mar 18, 2012)

Wilma, thank you so much; I've been so busy I've not been to Tug for a few weeks.  We're checking into the resort TODAY!!


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 18, 2012)

Enjoy the windy and rainy weatrher here in Carmel.


----------



## dmharris (Mar 20, 2012)

It's not too rainy but COLD!  What's with this weather?  We left 72  degrees in Pittsburgh in March and got to the 40 degree weather here when we arrived Saturday night!!  

BTW, the Highlands now has flat screen TV in the room.  We have a FABULOUS view!  And unlike Marriott, they do maid service daily.  However the kitchen is more like a kitchenette with a full size refrig, Dishwasher and small oven.  Two people cannot be in there at the same time.  Our previous unit two years ago was a townhouse and the kitchen was bigger but this view is better!


----------

